# Classical is the Best!



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

That's all I want to say right now, .


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

The last three identical threads made it pretty clear.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> The last three identical threads made it pretty clear.


Of mine? 

Bask in the love, don't be a hater!


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

Indeed it is the best...by an extremely wide margin.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

ArsMusica said:


> Indeed it is the best...by an extremely wide margin.


Thanks for playing along. I was just feeling the love while listening to Gould's WTC Book II, I got it in the mail yesterday and can't put it down.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Why not express your love for Classical in your music instead of these threads? That Nocturne a while back was a good start. Try to work on that one with some different counterpoint.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Why not express your love for Classical in your music instead of these threads? That Nocturne a while back was a good start. Try to work on that one with some different counterpoint.


You know me, Phil, I follow my heart for composing.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I very much like classical music, but I LOVE opera!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I very much like classical music, but I LOVE opera!


Is that not a form of Classical Music?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is that not a form of Classical Music?


Yes, probably should have said, "I very much like classical, but I LOVE the opera subcategory."


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

For me, classical is the best tied with a small number of other things, like experimental music and post-hardcore. I like a lot of stuff.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Listening habits while driving for work:
News and talk - 2%
Cubs baseball - 8%
Nothing - 5%
Jazz - 30%
Classical - 55%


----------



## Eusebius12 (Mar 22, 2010)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Yes, probably should have said, "I very much like classical, but I LOVE the opera subcategory."


I love opera, but I prefer music


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Eusebius12 said:


> I love opera, but I prefer music


If you consider the voices are musical, then you are missing nothing and there is instrument music to accompany the voices. But I understand, it is not the same as a purely instrumental piece.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Classical is the Best!
> That's all I want to say right now, .


Classical is great, no doubt, but for anyone tempted to use this as a pretext to elevate it over other forms of music, a brief reminder:

Watching _World War Z _last night prompted me to explore Muse on Youtube (they wrote the theme tune). I've not listened to them in a while, and had forgotten how great they are at andrenalin-pumping rock. It underlined for me the gulf that exists between classical and pop/rock/popular in that they serve completely different purposes and are incomparable.






This particular band may not float your boat, but I'm going to spend the rest of the day rediscovering the best of the 5 albums I've already got and checking out what they've done more recently.

Sometimes your brain needs a rest and your gut demands attention!


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

I do like Muse. It's one of the few modern bands I would still consider listening to. I've not heard anything they've done after Absolution, though, maybe because I preferred Origin of Symmetry.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

All the perfections attained by music in old times are only about to be explored by the rest of creative fields, literature, law, medical science(mentioning only the morally indisputed fields).


----------



## Thomyum2 (Apr 18, 2018)

Ariasexta said:


> All the perfections attained by music in old times are only about to be explored by the rest of creative fields, literature, law, medical science(mentioning only the morally indisputed fields).


Please expand on this idea - I'd be very interested in knowing more of what you mean.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Thomyum2 said:


> Please expand on this idea - I'd be very interested in knowing more of what you mean.


We have a lot of negative developments today, environmental destruction, bureaucratic corruption, nuclear power abuse, etc, which are linked with new form of economy and new technology. .Modernity is heavily criticized in its actual effects, music is so lucky to have almost evaded serious criticism by writers if not totally, like their ideological counterparts which directly or indricetly cause the modern corruption.

The exact time borderline to music classicism is hard to set, it would be roughly around 1850. I really do not say that there is no good modern composers, but their prominence is not enough to outshine the negative part of the general musical industry. In a short word, music has reached its maturity in the past, even nurtured science and literature in their infancy, now only in modern time, both started to gain their full prominence.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> That's all I want to say right now, .


I agree with you.


----------

